# 18"Diameter Hero version Jupiter 2...UPDATE



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

"Hero miniature" version. Here now is the Jupiter 2...My personal build reflecting all the details and imperfections of the original 4' hero miniature as seen in the second broadcast episode, "The Derelict". The model features an actual spinning scanner in the upper bubble as well as mechanical spinning lights in the engine. Both are controlled by a potentiometer and can be adjusted accordingly. The outer hull was airbrushed aluminum with a clear flat coat applied to reflect the original model. the side airlock hatch was not on the filming miniature so I filled in and sanded smooth the area. The interior features the "Derelict"interior scrim and four figures as well as scale lighting.

As I continue on my obsession of getting it "right", Ive learned that you can't just put a 32 Led chaser circuit in the core for the correct effect. . The Jupiter 2 (at least in the look of the episode I wanted, "The Derelict" ), Had six lights spinning counter clockwise. I have the ability to speed up the Lights and bubble scanner and recreate the footage from the series, since it was slowed down in the final footage. It's been an uphill battle but I am happy with my results for now. Next is my working landing gear...but that will have to wait for awhile.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll say it again, it's a beautiful job you've done so far. I think it's a bit of a problem, that 'fusion core', because of the sheer difference between static LEDs chasing and wonderful old-school bulbs spinning around. Those spinning bulbs, the way the insides were designed, heck they may have even been a rotating shutter or something in there.

It's an amazing, beautiful effect they came up with, more dynamic than the similar Forbidden Planet effect.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> I'll say it again, it's a beautiful job you've done so far. I think it's a bit of a problem, that 'fusion core', because of the sheer difference between static LEDs chasing and wonderful old-school bulbs spinning around. Those spinning bulbs, the way the insides were designed, heck they may have even been a rotating shutter or something in there.
> 
> It's an amazing, beautiful effect they came up with, more dynamic than the similar Forbidden Planet effect.


Many,Many sincere thanks sir!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I sure wish they had done this model when I was a kid. My inner child wants to play with it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

terryr said:


> I sure wish they had done this model when I was a kid. My inner child wants to play with it.


Indeed!

I mean, Lost in Space was on for 3 years. I think they COULD have gotten a kit of the Jupiter II out, but they just didn't. I can't recall the reasoning.

Maybe it was that early 'Space Family Robinson' concept, where the Gemini XII was basically disposable as the Robinson's adapted to their new world. Why make a kit of something seen flying once, right? That makes the two Cyclops kits make a whole lot more sense in context. But I'm just speculating. 

HAHAHA but I also imagine a Gemini XII hastily modified to include the Jupiter II lower window shutters and probably the hatch (ala the Seaview kit with the flying sub outline carved into the underside) but still basically the Gemini XII (shallower underside, larger window and all) and released to market. Picture decades of builds with fans modding the living daylights out of the kit seeking accuracy.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I seem to remember reading that the execs at Aurora thought the Jupiter 2 was too plain/boring for it to sell well.

Crazy!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

mach7 said:


> I seem to remember reading that the execs at Aurora thought the Jupiter 2 was too plain/boring for it to sell well.
> 
> Crazy!


Well, yeah, I can see that point of view. It's not as interesting a shape as the later 'Invaders' saucer, and the Spindrift has a lot going on visually both in shapes and lighting effect, while the poor old Jupiter II is just a big silver disc.

Of course this is a case where the 'money' people should have been ignored. I feel had Aurora made a kit of the Jupiter II it may well have given the AMT Enterprise a run for it's money in terms of long lasting sales popularity. 

I recall having the deluxe Switch N' Go set from Mattel, with the styrofoam Jupiter II (was that a Sears Exclusive thing?). I played with the foam ship more than the rest of the set! Oh so many crash landings...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

"Hero miniature" version. Here now is the Jupiter 2...My personal build reflecting all the details and imperfections of the original 4' hero miniature as seen in the second broadcast episode, "The Derelict". The model features an actual spinning scanner in the upper bubble as well as mechanical spinning lights in the engine. Both are controlled by a potentiometer and can be adjusted accordingly. The outer hull was airbrushed aluminum with a clear flat coat applied to reflect the original model. the side airlock hatch was not on the filming miniature so I filled in and sanded smooth the area. The interior features the "Derelict"interior scrim and four figures as well as scale lighting.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

The rotating effect looks spot on. Amazing work.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK about the landing gear. I've thought this through a few years ago. A Jackshaft system will pull the legs down and with power off they will stay down and support the model. You'll want the HERO Gear aftermarket set . You will need to add a brass frame inside of it so you can add the extensions to the back of the legs where the wire will attach. You can add spring loaded relief on the footpad doors so the wires holding up the legs can get to where they need to be while the footpad doors will just hit a stop so the springs will compress instead of yanking the FP doors too far.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> OK about the landing gear. I've thought this through a few years ago. A Jackshaft system will pull the legs down and with power off they will stay down and support the model. You'll want the HERO Gear aftermarket set . You will need to add a brass frame inside of it so you can add the extensions to the back of the legs where the wire will attach. You can add spring loaded relief on the footpad doors so the wires holding up the legs can get to where they need to be while the footpad doors will just hit a stop so the springs will compress instead of yanking the FP doors too far.


Excellent advise sir! Currently, this will have to be put aside as I am obligated to several other projects first. But Yes, I planned on getting the after market hero gear!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> The rotating effect looks spot on. Amazing work.


Sincere thanks my friend!

The lighting effect is Mechanical...SIX lights, 60 degrees apart spin via a motor counter clockwise(left to right when viewed from the front) as does the upper bubble scanner...both tied in together to a variable speed potentiometer. I can speed it up or slow it down as I see fit! The effect can't be down correctly with a 32 led chaser system .


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Lunar Models 24" Jupiter 2, actually is the Gemini 12. The lower window shutters have to be filled and rescribed. The lower hull and main viewport are definitely Gemini. Also, it is funny that a Jupiter 2 was never kitted, especially since Land of the Giants ran only 2 years and had 3 kits made: Spindrift, Snake, and (brainfart!) can't remember the third. Although, Lost in Space did get the Chariot and the Robot. I think the only "model" of the Jupiter 2 put out in the 60s was a wheeled toy in Japan. It is worth noting that it apparently reflected a thick lower hull with interior, more matching how the ship would have really looked (at least, I think!).


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

This is my Lunar Models 2 footer (again)


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

charonjr said:


> Lunar Models 24" Jupiter 2, actually is the Gemini 12. The lower window shutters have to be filled and rescribed. The lower hull and main viewport are definitely Gemini. Also, it is funny that a Jupiter 2 was never kitted, especially since Land of the Giants ran only 2 years and had 3 kits made: Spindrift, Snake, and (brainfart!) can't remember the third. Although, Lost in Space did get the Chariot and the Robot. I think the only "model" of the Jupiter 2 put out in the 60s was a wheeled toy in Japan. It is worth noting that it apparently reflected a thick lower hull with interior, more matching how the ship would have really looked (at least, I think!).


Was there a third Land of the Giants kit? I'm sure I'll feel totally stupid if/when it's revealed and I'll be all "Oh of course!". I'm sure the cardboard and toothpick 'craft' kit of the Spindrift doesn't count. 

Japan put out a couple of LIS kits. All were of the 'play model' (build your own toy) variety. I recall two Jupiter IIs and a halfway decent Chariot, with a wired remote control. I'm positive someone here has chapter-and-verse on these.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*fuon lights*

looks like some one finally t the lights to rotate correctly, how did you manage this ? it adds a lot


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

woof359 said:


> looks like some one finally t the lights to rotate correctly, how did you manage this ? it adds a lot


It wasn't easy!!??both the upper Bubble scanner and engine lights are tied into the same variable speed potentiometer. I can adjust the speed faster or slower as needed. Six bulbs spin counter clockwise at 60 degrees apart. Again based on the lighting seen in the episode The Derelict.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Gotta say, as impressive as so many of the builds using the LED chaser system, it just doesn't hold a candle to the old-school spinning arms with lights of the original design. It really is a completely different visual dynamic. 

I can't help but wonder, will your design work with the kit interior in place? I know that the top scanner effect would likely have to be sacrificed but otherwise, would the engineering for the fusion core effect fit in the reduced space available?

(and yes I know part of the likely answer is "without the top scanner there's not that much point to it because it's all of a piece, the look  )


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Gotta say, as impressive as so many of the builds using the LED chaser system, it just doesn't hold a candle to the old-school spinning arms with lights of the original design. It really is a completely different visual dynamic.
> 
> I can't help but wonder, will your design work with the kit interior in place? I know that the top scanner effect would likely have to be sacrificed but otherwise, would the engineering for the fusion core effect fit in the reduced space available?
> 
> (and yes I know part of the likely answer is "without the top scanner there's not that much point to it because it's all of a piece, the look  )




It wouldn't work with the interior in place, which is fine with me. While the interior is indeed a beautiful kit in it's own right, AND having built so many of these with the interior, I always wanted what I saw on the screen. Same as the TOS Enterprise. I wanted the lighting effects to be as perfect as I could make them.

I tried the easy way, but every single LED Chaser kit is wrong...at least everyone I looked at.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

well, you just can't get that same 'flare/shadow/ambient glow' effect with stationary LEDs. The physical act of a point light source moving past the slots (with the reflections and scatter off the fins as well) is just different. 

As I sit here pondering, I think those fins are a brilliant and subtle part of the design.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Steve H said:


> Was there a third Land of the Giants kit? I'm sure I'll feel totally stupid if/when it's revealed and I'll be all "Oh of course!". I'm sure the cardboard and toothpick 'craft' kit of the Spindrift doesn't count.
> 
> Japan put out a couple of LIS kits. All were of the 'play model' (build your own toy) variety. I recall two Jupiter IIs and a halfway decent Chariot, with a wired remote control. I'm positive someone here has chapter-and-verse on these.


Hi Steve! Sorry it's taken so long. I researched the Land of the Giants kits and only 2 are mentioned: Spindrift and Snake diorama. If there was a third kit, it has been edited out of history and, therefore, my memory.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

charonjr said:


> Hi Steve! Sorry it's taken so long. I researched the Land of the Giants kits and only 2 are mentioned: Spindrift and Snake diorama. If there was a third kit, it has been edited out of history and, therefore, my memory.


No, it's cool and I do appreciate you getting back on that. I can't help but think a 3rd LotG kit was one of those "almost happened" Aurora kits that get discussed from time to time. 

I remember spending a lot of time painting the snake (Testors square bottle enamel! ewwwww) in my build way way back in the stone age, and then being so scared of the damn thing the finished model went into a drawer, along with my Creature from the Black Lagoon. I was prone to nightmares in my wayward youth


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

charonjr said:


> Hi Steve! Sorry it's taken so long. I researched the Land of the Giants kits and only 2 are mentioned: Spindrift and Snake diorama. If there was a third kit, it has been edited out of history and, therefore, my memory.


There was a Japanese Midori Kit:
Irwin Allen Gallery | Midori Spindrift


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

This was fun! My recreation of the classic landing sequence from "Ghost Planet"!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Having done a bunch of 'supported by wire' shots, I'd like to suggest a 'trick' to make it look more like the original. Have the J2 tilted nose up a little to make it look more like a vertical pan shot, and correct to flat to landing surface. Also slow the decent for the last 4-5 inches until touchdown. 

Since you are just lowering the model, make a screw eye platform so all you do is release the model and the screw-eye part will allow for clean, no swinging shot. something about 1 foot diameter. Mount it under a 2x4 locked off over some bookcases, etc.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Perfect!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Perfect!


Many sincere thanks!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's my Jupiter 2 in a recreation of the Launch...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK how did you do the pulsing glow? Post or real time? Excellent.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------

